# How HOT is your machine?



## soundklinik (May 31, 2013)

I have ISOMAC TEA ll machine and I noticed that the whole machine is pretty hot to touch, not just the PF head.

I mean "hot" that I can not hold my hand on the side panel or top...The machine is built in massive SS and weighs ~23kg.

She is a single HX boiler.

You guys with similar machines, does your machine get that hot? For a while I had the boiler insulated with crappy insulation that completely dried out and became useless (so I removed it).

Is there a decent insulating material available that can take the temp?

I should add, the shots machine makes are good, no problem there, so I don't think the machine is overheating or something...

Thanks


----------



## ChilledMatt (May 9, 2015)

HX machines do get hot as you describe.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

The Tea, common with all machines from that era (it's design has hardly changed), doesn't have terrific airflow from bottom to top (cup warmer tray), so the sides get a bit hot. The fact that the case is a single skin (thick and heavy) also doesn't help. insulating might help a little but not that much.


----------



## soundklinik (May 31, 2013)

Thanks guys, I am surprised I never noticed the heat before...I guess it's great in the winter


----------

